# Table Saw making noises



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Just yesterday, my Rigid (don't know model number) contractor table saw started making an um . . . icky sound when you start it up, but only for a few seconds. Not sure how exactly to describe the sound. It seems to be vibrating some too. I made just a few cuts with it and it just doesn't feel quite right. I took off the blade insert and inspected it, nothing seems out of ordinary. Its got the factory belt. Is there a bearing or something in the arbor that could be going bad? any other suggestions? 
I got the saw new about 8 years ago, it's been a good working saw so far. 
I really haven't checked it out except for a few minutes in the initial inspection. 
Thanks!


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Is the belt seated correctly, and is there any wood stuck in the rear of the saw near the motor? I'd also check all the bolts the connect the trunnion to the underside of the table.


----------



## triplechip (Jun 8, 2009)

Check the power cord. Just by chance it might not be in the wall socket all the way. It sound like it is not getting full power on start up but enought to turn the blade
I've had that problem before and thought it was going to be a major fix and come to find I did not have it plugged in all the way.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the input. 
I took the belt off today, started the motor, no problem. It is plugged in all the way. No wood or other such debris that is in the way. 
If I spin the saw blade by hand or using the belt on pully, (approx a whopping 35 rpm) I hear no noise. 
Belt back on, start her up, noise again. I guess I'd kind of describe it as a grinding noise. 
Bill, I bookmarked your site - thanks.


----------



## triplechip (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds like it might be a bearing. Take the belt off again and turn the motor shaft by hand to see if you can feel anything in that area of the motor. Try the same thing on the blade arbor shaft. Bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try this*

With the belt on and everything "normal" relieve the tension on the belt by holding the motor up just a little, then more, then hardly any tension. Listen to see if the noise disappears or changes. Chances are it's an arbor bearing. Other chances are a pulley is scraping the underside of the table or has spun one way or the other, in or out causing it to scrape. Make certain it's not and that it's tightened down. :thumbsup: bill, the other bill! :laughing:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

*Got her fixed.*



woodnthings said:


> With the belt on and everything "normal" relieve the tension on the belt by holding the motor up just a little, then more, then hardly any tension. Listen to see if the noise disappears or changes. {snip . . .} Other chances are a pulley is scraping the underside of the table or has spun one way or the other, in or out causing it to scrape. Make certain it's not and that it's tightened down. :thumbsup: bill, the other bill! :laughing:


Bill, In doing as you suggested, I noticed the pulley (on the blade shaft) was loose. Upon closer inspection, I found the set screw had backed out and fell off. Somehow, I was able to locate the fallen set screw, re-assemble and magically everything is back to normal and making saw dust again. I'm sure glad I didn't trash a bearing. 
Thanks for all the replies . . . 
:thumbsup:


----------

